# Puppy has yellow bumps on his belly



## peccan

Bug bites or mildly infected pricks? Yellow can be tissue fluid or pus. Would not be very concerned, these types usually fade within a few days. Consider vet if they grow, stay long, or bother him overmuch.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

He might be getting his belly wet when he pees. I would wipe his tummy with a wet washcloth several times a day.


----------



## ericwd9

If the bumps are yellow and mobile with palpation they are most likely fatty tumors and are annoying but not dangerous. If they are hard stiff, sore and not mobile they are most likely abscesses and need treatment.
Eric


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Looks like they could maybe be an infected hair follicle.


----------



## momopaws

Hi all, thank you for your responses! It burst the day after I had this posted haha. And it has hair growing out of it :joy:
thank you!


----------



## Joanna

momopaws said:


> Hi all, thank you for your responses! It burst the day after I had this posted haha. And it has hair growing out of it 😂
> thank you!


Did it just burst on its own?


----------



## Rose n Poos

Joanna said:


> Did it just burst on its own?


Hi and Welcome to PF!
You've inadvertently landed on a dormant, over 5 year old thread, and the OP hasn't posted in almost 5 years themselves. 

It does sound like it burst spontaneously but if you have a poodle with a similar issue, please consider starting your own thread in this section, so you'll be seen individually and as a new member with a concern.


----------

